# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Jo vetëm një lirikë

## Ard

Me hirin tim do te pushtoj
Ashtu si bregu nga nje dallge
kur muzgu,te hirten do te shtroi
Lamtumirat lerja tjetrit behar

I lumtur qofsh ne do te shkosh
Ne do te rrish deshperim mos ki
Se e lehte nuk qenka te dashurosh
Por as te rrosh pa dashuri

Une jam femer,jam nje shkendij
Dehja e perjetshme qe ti ke kerkuar
Eshte nate e gjate.Ne mbremje Erosi
Bekofte dy shpirtra te trazuar.

----------


## shigjeta

> I lumtur qofsh ne do te shkosh
> Ne do te rrish deshperim mos ki
> Se e lehte nuk qenka te dashurosh
> Por as te rrosh pa dashuri


Bukur...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ard

Te ta puth pak vijen nen vetull?
Dhe thinjen e sapodale
Pak syte e ndrojtur
Dhe ballin,pakez,menjane

Te ta prek pak buzen e cmendur?
Akoma nata buzeqesh ne to.
Ku une nje Eve,
e ti nje Adam i trembur,
grisje erresiren e rreshkisje ngado

Ne faqe te paska rene nje qerpik
thuaj nje deshire,
ku shkon,
Prit!

Hmm..Xheloz!
Mbeshtetu ne supin tim,qortome
E floket e pabindur shpupuritmi serish.

----------


## Ard

Shigjeta,faleminderit.

----------


## Brari

Ard ..  me nick cuni por qe duhesh te jesh femer.. pra ardushe.. shqip.. je nje befasi e kendshme me kte poezine me vetull e qerpiqe..
E bukur.. pik..

Vazhdo..

----------


## Ard

Me rrofsh Brar!
Mqs isha kritikuar per melankoline time,thashe te ve gjysmen e emrit tim,si te duket kjo ide  :buzeqeshje: )?

----------


## Poeti

Ard,

Melankolia eshte pjese e jetes...
Pergezime per poezine (shume e bukur), suksese

----------


## Eagle

kthim i bukur...

----------


## whisper

> kthim i bukur...


Eagle  mbetesh  lexuesi  me   intuitiv i  ketij  forumi...

Ard  faleminderit   qe shkruan  ketu  dhe  qe  te  lexoj !!!

----------


## Brari

a ti qenke oj rudin...lol.


po ty te than (xhexho me duket)  me ndru  "te brendshmet" oj cuc jo veshjen.. pra me qen ma e gzume e ma e pa-pikllume ne shpirt.. 

c'thot gerqia.. oj cik?

----------


## Ard

Ne nje xham te thyer,
imazhi im,
bie,
therrmohet ,ne syte e mi te shqyer. 
Shpirti im,
nje kale i bardhe.
Hingellin rrugeve te zbrazeta.
E zbrazet une ..
apo qyteti ,sot i lagesht;

----------


## Brari

"imazh"... fjala me e perdorur ne letersine shqipe..sidomos ne poezi..

----------


## Ard

....por dhe nje nga fjalet me te bukura te shqipes....

----------


## Ard

Nana!
Ti.....me njohe,
Por jo mua,
Njohe dhembet e mi.
E dhjete vjet nuk qenkan shume Nana,
Jane dje,
Dhe e djeshmja eshte plot dhjete vjet.
Qenke trashur,me thua.
Oh,po trashesia ime filloi qe para nente vjet 
e treqind e gjashtedhjete e kater dite me pare.

Nana ,ti je po ajo qe pashe dje,
Domethene para dhjete vjetesh,
Vezulluese, e bukur,
Mgjs gjinjte e varur anash,nga barku pak i kercyer, 
te tregojne disi me grua
Por i njejti ngazellim ne syte e ty,
E te njejten forme te krehuri.
E sotshmja.do kaloje ne dje per pak.
Per dhjete vjete Nana,ndryshimet qene  te pakta
Aq sa mund te ndodhin nga dje e deri me sot.
Te gjeta,atje ku te lashedmth dje.
Nana,
Shihemi neser perseri,mike e vjeter,
E mos ta lejme te sotshmen te na shperfytyroje.

----------


## Brari

Ardushi.. poezo si askushi.. !
qe te dim se shkruan ardushi..
se me kte stilin e Nanase 
nja 10 te tjer i bien zyrnase..
e vec nicku qe siper i dallon..
qe marrin vesh kush po e prodhon..
kjo " poezi"  prozo-kuturu
ska bukuri oj guguftu
eshte si shprehja qe thot nje lushnjar
shto mill e shto uj vete buka gjer mbrostar..
e keshe oj cup stilin tend muzikal..
mo u fut me zor per mod ne kanal..

urime e cdo te mire..
e kendo me lirë..
se dhe ne steme e ka poezia..
nje Lire vizatuar qe e njeh njerzia..

----------


## Ard

Aman o Brar,po leme a derezi te them c'me mban truri,se nuk u mbakan dot te shkreten.
S'guxoka njeriu te semuret.S'me kendohet dhe pike....lol.
Ika se jam me nerva tashi.

----------


## Ard

Paske veshur kemishen e bardhe.
Ke vene dhe aromen e re..Be Delicious.
Po del;
Po puthjen;
Harrove cigaret. 
.Mos u vono!

Ti nuk e di I dashur
Por kur ti zbrisje shkallet
deren qe u mbyll aq qete,
me erdhi ta thyeja copezash
e dhembet ti lija aty pa meshire.
U rraha me logjiken deri ne te fiket

Ti nuk e di i dashur
por duhet te ta them,
Kemisha e bardhe trupit tend,me turbullon.
Me ngjall xhelozine nga nenlekura.
Ne kthimet e tua,
ndjej frymemarrje te huaja,
veshtrime qe kacavirren kopsave te saj.
dhe trupit tim ti fryhen damaret.
Digjem.
..

----------


## Trebeshina

Mel?  Ard?  Shume e ndjere kjo e fundit. ( Si gjithe te tjerat e tua) Komplimente.

----------


## Ard

Po zhvishen pemet e parkut dalngadale
Natyres,aq ndrojtur i shfaqin hiresite
Shkujdesur shkundin vellot mbi asfalt
Ne mesnate vjeshta fshehtas t’iu puth gjinjte

Po me cmend ky peisazh tradhetie
Tek era kreh gjethet neper deg’
Nuk qenka shume nje nate dashurie
Kur nje stine te tere tashme e pret

----------


## Ard

Parajses tende c’ti dua,vetmi
kur dje ne mesnate i dashuri me erdhi
me qau mbi supet,ku vareshe ti
e leng ambrosie mbi buzet me derdhi

Ne qofsh perendeshe,vetmi
diku nga nentoka do te kesh dale.
Ne mos e Plutonit nuk je bije,
me pjelle demoni gjithsesi me ngjan

Parajsen tende e shetita vetmi
vyshkja endrrat ne kopshtin tend
po lerme te prehem ne prehrin e tij
i dashuri po me kendon nje kenge

----------

